# Cedar wood chips for ground cover



## Davebcrzy (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't use cedar wood chips however, I have a hive located under a cedar tree, well not right under it but just under the outer limbs. The ground is covered with the cedar tree sheds. What I have noticed is that I have never had to treat for shb in that hive. While I may see a beetle or two when I inspect the hive, I have never had such a problem that I needed to do anything. Is it the cedar? I don't know. I have had this hive in this location for three years.


----------



## BoilerJim (Apr 15, 2011)

Sounds logical, GB. Give it a try and let know at the end of summer.


----------



## danmcm (May 23, 2012)

I have my hives on a slab of concret but along the edge have planted mint... Depending on how many hives you have it might be another idea instead of killing or suppressing the plants you dont want around the entrance how about planting things that you do want... mint spread very well.

Daniel
Maryville, Tn (just around the corner)


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

This season I put weed mat and wood chips around my three hives in the neighbor's yard just outside of his lawn. Awesome difference. In the past the weeds encased them and required whacking. Now the weeds grow just outside the chips and create a natural enclosure. The girls fly up and above head height.
:banana:


----------



## Foreststalker (Jan 29, 2012)

I just recently used pine chips around my hives. Not sure what difference it will make but I did it to keep the grass down


----------

